# Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?



## S-to-the-d (17. März 2009)

*Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*

Hallo,

ich würde gern die bet mögliche Grafik aus Fallout 3 herausholen.
Mein System:

AMD Phenom 2 X4 940
Sapphire HD4870 1024MB
4GB Mushkin DDR 2 800er Speicher
etc.

reicht also dicke für das spiel

Allerdings komme ich mit den Einstellungen nicht ganz klar.

Im Launcher Setup ist klar, alles auch Hoch stellen Auflösung etc.

Allerdings gibts dann inganme noch das Options Menü, was bedeuten hier dese Ganzen Regler wo ich Die OBjekt und Gras/Bäume Auflösung etc. einstellen kann?

bzw. was bedeutet TExturengröße im selben Menü?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen, danke schon im voraus!


Gruß


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*



			
				S-to-the-d am 17.03.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gibts dann inganme noch das Options Menü, was bedeuten hier dese Ganzen Regler wo ich Die OBjekt und Gras/Bäume Auflösung etc. einstellen kann?


Die müssen bei jedem Regler ganz nach rechts verschoben werden.



> bzw. was bedeutet TExturengröße im selben Menü?


Die muss auf "groß" stehen, vermutlich, auf jeden Fall das höchste was zur Verfügung steht ^^.


----------



## S-to-the-d (17. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 17.03.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> S-to-the-d am 17.03.2009 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, super vielen dank
Hab mir dazu noch den HD Texturenpack heruntergeldaen. Jetzt sollte es besser aussehen, werde berichten!


*
*edit Herbboy* P.S. habe das HD TExturen PAck installiert.

Das Blut sieht auch etwas komisch aus finde ich zumindest. *


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*

*Bitte das edit von S-to-the-d  in dessen letztem Posting beachten.*



Was meinst du mit "komisch" beim Blut?


----------



## S-to-the-d (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.03.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte das edit von S-to-the-d  in dessen letztem Posting beachten.*
> 
> 
> 
> Was meinst du mit "komisch" beim Blut?




Hallo, 
okay danke fürs editieren.

Das Blut ist sagen wir mal großtropfig und komplett deckend (als hätte jemand einen Farbtopf umgekippt). Es sind spritzer, aber wie gesagt sieht es irgendwie künstlich aus. weiß nicht ob das normal ist aber bei Oblivion beispielsweise fand ich die Bluttexturen wesentlich ebsser gelungen

Habe übrigens die AT Uncut Version, also ohne Blutpatch etc.

Danke shcon im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*

kannst du nen screenshot hochladen, zB bei directupload.net , und dann hier verlinken?


----------



## KONNAITN (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*



			
				S-to-the-d am 18.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blut ist sagen wir mal großtropfig und komplett deckend (als hätte jemand einen Farbtopf umgekippt). Es sind spritzer, aber wie gesagt sieht es irgendwie künstlich aus. weiß nicht ob das normal ist aber bei Oblivion beispielsweise fand ich die Bluttexturen wesentlich ebsser gelungen


Ich denke das paßt schon so. Das Blut in Fallout 3 ist wirklich relativ dunkel und teilweise großtropfig. Aber sieh dir zum Vergleich einfach ein paar Videos auf youtube an.


----------



## S-to-the-d (18. März 2009)

*AW: Fallout 3 Grafikeinstellungen für beste Grafik?*



			
				KONNAITN am 18.03.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> S-to-the-d am 18.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für die antworten, habe mal mit youtube videos verglichen. Das stimmt überein!

Gruß


----------

